# new purchases



## Renegayde (Jun 10, 2007)

well I made it back from Windy Hill Gardens and I left with only 10 new seedlings

Maxillaria Picta
Bulbophyllum Melting Point
Bulbophyllum Boon Bryson x Echinolabium
Phrag Rosalie Dixler ' Alexa' AM/AOS x Besseae 'Black Falls' AM/AOS
Phrag (Red Lightning 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS x Grande 'Windy Hill' 4N)
Paph Alice Barrios
Paph (Venustum var album 'Lemon Twist' x Carole Kroeger 'Algoquin' AM/AOS)
Paph Prim Susan
Paph Sukhakulli
Paph (Addicted Phillip 'Windy Hill HCC/AOS x Primulinum 'Windy Hill')

what a great person to visit with and some awesome plants....LOL guess I will save up so next time I can buy some blooming size plants


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes, it's a hard choice. Bigger plant vs. more seedlings.


----------



## TADD (Jun 11, 2007)

Photos?


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 12, 2007)

pictures of the seedlings I bought or pics of her orchids in her greenhouse....LOL either way I do not have either at this point.....guess I did not know having a cam was a intergal part of growing orchids LOL guess I will have to invest in one soon.....when my first plant blooms ROFL


----------



## Grandma M (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice selection. That must have been a real treat to vist there. I envy you.


----------



## Bolero (Jun 12, 2007)

Great plants there........and some that I haven't even heard of which makes them even more intriguing for me.


----------

